# Life jacket in Kayak



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Tried to launch out of Cotton Bayou(Orange Beach Alabama) tonight and was just about to get in my yak and a Marine Resource officer pulled up. I had left my type 2 life jacket at the house and he told me that if I went out then he would have to ticket me. He was really cool about it and even told me that if he had one with him he would let me borrow it. Thats a pretty cool dude if you ask me. Moral of the story is that if you go out in your yak in Alabamamake sure you have at least a type 2 jacket with you.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a good fish cop, I tell ya what!

Was at the Sunset Grill last spring, saw a not-so-good fish cop write a lady a ticket on her yak cause she didn't have a PFD on her yak.

Hell she stood up to sign the ticket in foot-deep water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That was nice of him. I have mine most of the time but keep it down in the front hatch.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

He told me that every watercraft in Alabama waters has to have a life jacket per personand I told him it wasn't a watercraft its a kayak--J/k. I will definitly keep it in the kayak for now on.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

glad you didnt get a ticket. those OB marine police can get hardcore. Late summer is a great example. Do like most and keep one in the hatch. I feel safer in my yak in most seas compared to a bay boat but still not worth the chance or the ticket


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Florida is the same way I have seen tickets issued at sherman cove a couple times to Kayaks as soon as they launch.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure about Alabama, but in Florida not only do you have to have a Type 2, but you also need to have a whistle or horn. And if you're out at night or dusk/dawn hours, some type of light is required, too.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i keep a life jacket under my crate and have a whistle tied to my rod holder. im wanting to get a manual inflate jacket though.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

PFD , whistle , and light are the only things required other than a Fishing license :letsparty


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

That's a class act LE officer right there. More concerned with keeping people safe than writing tickets. Way to go!:clap



This is a personal choice and I am in no way trying to condemn anyone who does things differently than I do. Unless I'm putting on/taking off a rain jacket or something like that, my PFD stays on me the whole time I'm on the water. I personally don't think it's possible for me get my PFD quickly if SHTF. Especially if it's tied down or underneath something. If something bad happens in a kayak, then I needed my PFD on five minutes ago.



I don't feel that my PFD limits my motion that badly, plus I've gotten used to it. Also, it's basically my tacklebox since it has 7 pockets, all of which are stuffed with gear. I also carry on my jacket, a wistle, light, and knife in case I get separated from my boat. Even if I plan to be back well before sunset, I have at least 2 lights plus batteries with me. And if I'm nightfishing, then I have 3-4 plus batteries, 1 light stays on the whole time. I like to apply the "1 is none and 2 is 1" policy with electronics since the only thing batteries can guarantee is that they will fail at the worst moment.



While getting tickets from LE can be a pain, when it comes to PFDs on , I'd say the officers are potentially saving lives by giving them a ticket and a loaner vest. The only instance I was on a boat that did not have enough PFDs, the Capt. also was given a loaner to make up the difference.



Sorry for the long-winded response. Call me paranoid if you like, but when it comes to safety on the water I'd rather get made fun of than be dead.



Have fun, stay safe,

Alex


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

i concur. good points. better safe than sorry. I just wish those thinner inflateable pfd were not over $100. small price to pay i guess for your life potentially. either way, its better to be ahead of the curve than the boaters. I wouldnt want to see hardcore crack downs on yakers like boaters with our sport getting so popular and growing at its rate.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Do not keep your PFD in a hatch. The inflatables must be worn to be legal and the other type must be easily accessable. Law enforcement officer could take a stance on not being easily accessableif it is buried ina hatch.

Also, white 360 degree light should be on the yak even in the daylight hours. We have had people get caught out after dark without intending to. LE may want to see at least a flashlight for warning off approaching boats.

Be safe wear all PFDs

Ted


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Team Hobie----Are you quoting a law(Alabama or Florida?) on thelife vest in the hatch thingor are you stating this as a proactive practice to try to avoid scrutiny from LE officers?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

The law as it reads says readily accessible for all required safety gear other than the throw-able type IV PFD for vessels over 16'. Throw-able PFD's by law must be immediately accessible. Most vessel law as it applies to safety gear is federal law and falls under 33 and 46 CFR. 



Nathan


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

> *Badfisherman (12/25/2009)*Team Hobie----Are you quoting a law(Alabama or Florida?) on thelife vest in the hatch thingor are you stating this as a proactive practice to try to avoid scrutiny from LE officers?






> *Nathan (12/25/2009)*The law as it reads says readily accessible for all required safety gear other than the throw-able type IV PFD for vessels over 16'. Throw-able PFD's by law must be immediately accessible. Most vessel law as it applies to safety gear is federal law and falls under 33 and 46 CFR.




Aside from just following the letter of the law, consider what will happen when SHTF and your jacket is in that hatch. Next time you are out with a buddy, have them grab your yak and start tilting it side to side to simulate getting swamped or something. See how long it takes to get that PFD out and on in that sort of stressful situation.



I know life jackets can be a pain especially during the summer when its hot and I want to get a good tan. But being dead looks a lot worst than having funny tan-lines.



Stay safe and catch lots of fish,

Alex


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Nathan darn sure knows. ACCESSIBLE is the key. I wear my inflatable in the winter but not in summer. My type two is aboard summer and winter.

BTW, try to get back in your yak with an inflatable inflated. It ain't easy. I won't pull the cord unless it is a dire emergency. Actually, most of the time I'd wade to the bank.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I keep my type 2 in the hatch since I really have no room on deck for a life jacket. I just try to maintain a situational awareness and know my boundries. This works for me but may not work for others.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I am with yaksquatch - I wear mine all the time, it has a lot of my useful stuff in it and I don't notice it anymore. I am always guaranteed to be wearing it when SHTF and I need it.Even if it weren't the law, I would wear it. 

But FL law saysthe PFD must be readily accessible. I have had FWCC guys tell me that in the hatch is not readily accessible.Bungeed down in the stern of the yak isn't readily accessible either.You don't have to have the thing on, but bad things can happen quickly and it seems to be a risk not worth taking to me. 

There was a good story from a TX yakfisherman fishing solo off Corpus Christi - shark grabs the bait, line wraps around the rod tip, shark swims under the yak and flips the boat. Fisherman in the water at dusk swimming - no PFD - after his yak with shark towing the yakover the horizon. Dude was lucky to survive it.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

My comment about readily accessible was from both reading the law and from having the same conversation with LE that Ferd did. That is also the reason why I mentioned that it may be one of those things that rests on the mood and attitude of the officer. It is a judgment call and I want to take bad judgment out of the Lawman's equation. Some may say bingeed in a crate is accessable. Others may say it is not. 

I'm not sure anyone would accept in the hatch as accessable.

Lots of us wear the fanny pack style inflatable. It is not even noticeable in the summer or winter.

Good luck be safe


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>I always wear mine and here are some reasons why: 

1. Remember the surfer that got caught in a rip current and died last spring at Navarre Beach? Well, I got caught in a rip current that day out there.I feel that my life jacket "kept me afloat" in a bad circumstance. 

2.It provides exta padding for my back for the way I am set up in my kayak.

3.Mine is made for kayaking so it is comfortable and the pocketscontain the small things that I use the most within easy reach and I have them all tied to the vest so that I don't lose them: Pliers, camera, keys, line clippers, etc.

4. I only capsized once outside the surf, (my fault for not having a gaff and trying to get a 40lb+ king into the yak!) but it helped me realize how exausted you can be at that point andlines are dangling everywhere and it is easy to get tangled in them. So, having a knife on your person would be a good idea. I also have the following safety items on the vest: waterproof no batteries required flashlight, signal mirror, whistle, extra rope and ties, etc.

5. Maybe inshore would not be such a big deal not to wear one, but there is a lot that can happen out there in the Gulf. If you are injured, swimming may not be an option. I have been out there withthe followingbig fish that have jumped 5-6 feet in the air: kings, tarpon, mako sharks, flipper, sailfish. Thankfully, nothing has landed on top of me yet. I have also seen swells go from 2 feet to 6 feet in a very short time

6. Accidents can happen when you least expect them whether it is the kayaker that was run over by a boat and was killed in the sound last year or the gaff in the foot incident from last summer. 

7. I wish that I had a bright yellow kayak so that I could be more visible but, I bought a bright yellow vestto help.

Nothing against those that choose not to wear one, but thought I would share some advantages. I justpray everyone stays safe!


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I completely agree that when you are in the Gulf then you should wear a lifejacket w/knife--especially when battling large fish that are unpredictable!


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

> *sealark (12/17/2009)*Florida is the same way I have seen tickets issued at sherman cove a couple times to Kayaks as soon as they launch.


There's the gamewardens I remember and have grown to hate. I thought these assholes' jobs were to keep everyone safe, not to watch people do unsafe stuff then give them a ticket for it. Especially when they could have stopped the people before they did it. That's the same as a cop watching some guy that has obviously been drinking, walk across the parking lot, get in his car and drive away. Then, the cop pulling him over for DUI. Seems to me if your job is to serve and protect, then watching/letting someone do something unsafe for themselves or others, when you could have stopped it, just to give them a ticket or arrest them,is irresponsible.


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

I also wear PFD at all the times. At my age, never know when something hot in a bikini will come paddling by and give me a stroke or heart attack, or I pass out from heat exhaustion. I may be dead, but least I will be floating:letsdrink



Also, since I fish out of Navarre, let me clarify "something hot in a bikini" to mean of the female sex


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I know that people will do what they want and that is OK -do what you want. But, I am not sureI understand howmost of us agree that you should always wear a PFD if you go in the gulf, but not if you are inshore.It's not likethe oppositeends of a swimming pool.When you go out on the water in a kayak, you are assuming some risks and not wearing a PFD increases them. I am sure everyone is a good swimmer, has good SA,etc.but I don't buy the gulf-inshore distinction. 

The last kayaker death in this area was inshore, no PFD. Boat apparently ran over him.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah that sucks!!! i would rather be worried about falling out than beeing ran over by a damn boat!!! was it at night???


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it is two different ballgames when you talk about inshore and off shore- I think every situation needs to be addressed differently. When inshore you need to understand the area you're going into-is ita high traffic area? Are there going to be large vessels transversing the area? Do I have a float plan/battle buddy?What is the average depth of the area I'm going into?Everytime you stop do you access your situation/safe places?When offshore, you are really playing in the majors-currents,deeper water,distance from shore/rescue and much larger fish. So when offshore you have more to contend with then inshore. Here's the bottom line- Know your situation and limitations/abilities then procede accordingly,if you don't then take every precaution until you figure them out.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

> *Badfisherman (1/2/2010)*...if you don't then TAKE EVERY PRECAUTION until you figure them out.


 (Emphasis added)



Well said.

Alex


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I think its wierd that there are different rules for boats and kayakers. Boaters always keep thier PFDs in a hatch and thats

still considered accessable? I carry two with me, one in the hatch and one on deck. I know its not the smartest thing but I 

have never worn PFD in a boat or kayak regardless if its inshore or offshore even tho I won a real nice one in the spring

tournament. I think that careless boaters are probably the biggest hazard and thats why i try to stay away from high traffic

areas. I think that more important than wearing a PFD is going out with another yakker and staying in contact with one

another.


----------

